# New Bradley Digital smoker problem



## goose gitter (Dec 13, 2015)

I started smoking just today with this smoker and couldn't get temp to go above 122 degrees. Was doing 2 boneless chicken breasts. 3 hrs and had to finish them on the grill. Why inset it going higher on the temp. It is a 6 rack digital. Everything is hooked up correctly. Seasoned it for the first time yesterday per directions and did 150 degrees no problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## abracc (Dec 14, 2015)

Doesn't sound like your heating element is turning on...if it is, it's not completely on.  Fuse or check the element.  Set the temp and see if you can feel heat coming from it.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 14, 2015)

goose gitter said:


> I started smoking just today with this smoker and couldn't get temp to go above 122 degrees. Was doing 2 boneless chicken breasts. 3 hrs and had to finish them on the grill. Why inset it going higher on the temp. It is a 6 rack digital. Everything is hooked up correctly. Seasoned it for the first time yesterday per directions and did 150 degrees no problem. Any help would be appreciated.


Hey goose gitter, I am in know way trying to steer you away from here, and I have every intention to help...

There is a very active Bradley smoker forum that you might get better help with all the other Bradley smoker dudes:

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/

Please let us know if you figure it out and Happy Holidays!


----------

